# Gehäuse 600T - fehlendes Zubehör?



## Leopardgecko (11. Februar 2011)

*Gehäuse 600T - fehlendes Zubehör?*

Hallo Corsair Team,

ich habe mir ein Gehäuse Graphite 600T gegönnt. Wirklich ein sehr schönes Teil!

Aber mir ist aufgefallen, das am Kabel für die Mainboardanschlüsse kein Stecker für den Speaker vorhanden ist.
Sollte daher nicht zum Lieferumfang des Gehäuses ein separat steckbarer Speaker gehören?
Einen solchen konnte ich im beigepackten Zubehör nicht finden und die Unterlagen geben beim Lieferumfang keine Angaben dazu.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - fehlendes Zubehör?*

Speaker gehören seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr zum Lieferumfang bei den Herstellern, egal ob das unsere Gehäuse sind oder bei anderen Herstellern.

Da heutige Boards optische Anzeigen haben und solche Speakerkits oft bei Boards mitgeliefert werden. Daher diese Änderung im Konzept (ist jetzt aber locker 5 Jahre her, das es geändert wurde)


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - fehlendes Zubehör?*

Danke für die Info! Diese Entwicklung ist wohl irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. 
Mein jetziges System ist bereits über 4 Jahre alt und bei den letzten beiden von mir (für Andere) gekauften Gehäusen waren noch ein Speaker verbaut.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse 600T - fehlendes Zubehör?*

Alles klar, naja wenn man ehrlich ist, die meisten nerven diese Teile - war abzusehen das es irgend wann mal wegfällt.


----------

